# New addition:)



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

WEll to my surprise when I checked on my broody silkie( buck wheat ) I found a wee one 5 more to go (1 partridge)


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

How exciting! Pics, pics, pics! Lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hey thats good news, any pics ?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How exciting and cute!


----------

